# tonsil biopsy



## MariWard (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a direct laryngoscopy with biopsy of tongue, after the scope was removed and a biopsy was taken from the right tonsil.  Thanks


----------



## smcbroom (Mar 10, 2010)

I was looking under the biopsy for the tonsil 428xx as you said the laryngoscope was removed.   For the laryngoscope direct biopsy you could use 31535 or 31536?  Are these what you are looking for?

Have a good day!
Susan


----------

